# Fly materials



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in milton and I can't find anywhere that sells materials. What im really looking for are good hooks, fishair, EP fibers, lead eyes and crab eyes. Any help would be appreciated. I'm getting tired of using Amazon.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

L and M Marine (331 south of Defuniak Springs) Not sure if they are opened back up yet
Bass Pro Shop Destin (Destin)
Bass Pro Shop Spanish Fort (Spanish Fort)
The Church Mouse (Fairhope) A+
Orvis (WaterColor) If you qualify 

For more specialized items I am forced to mail order but a trip to The Church Mouse and some time at Spencer's Fly vise is well worth the trip.


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Half Hitch in Destin also has a few materials. If you're heading to Bass Pro, it's on your way and worth a quick stop.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Gulf breeze bait and tackle has a selection, not a huge stock but some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/index.htm

Flytyers dungeon excellent customer service and can get you anything you need.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

X2 on Fly Tyers Dungeon. 
http://www.jsflyfishing.com/ is good for weighting, hooks and other materials.
I find BassPro and the like to be more expensive / lower quality than the shipping charge from some online distributors.


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

Hit bass pro today in destin. Spent a small fortune. They had almost everything I was looking for. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

And I just ordered some glow hair from flytyersdungeon


----------

